# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Henri Rousseau dhe arti i Fantastikes

## angeldust

_Rousseau, Henri_, i njohur si Doganieri Roussaeu _(Le Douanier)_ (1844-1910). Piktor francez, me i celebruari i artisteve _naive_.

Nofka e tij i referohet punes qe mbajti ne zyren e Doganes se Parisit 1871-93, megjithese ai kurre nuk u ngrit ne rangun e Doganierit. Para kesaj ai kishte sherbyer ne ushtri dhe me vone pretendonte se kishte qene me sherbim edhe ne Meksike, por kjo e fundit duket se ka qene thjesht nje pjelle e imagjinates se tij. Ai nisi pikturen si nje hobi dhe pranoi pensionin e hershem ne 1893 ne menyre qe t'ja kushtonte gjithe kohen artit.

Karakteri i tij ishte jashtezakonisht gjenial dhe ai vuajti shume nga tallja e te tjereve (edhe pse nganjehere interpretonte lajkat sarkastike si te verteta dhe i merrte si vleresim), plus qe kaloi varferi te madhe. Sidoqofte besimi ne aftesite e veta asnjehere nuk u lekund. Ai u perpoq te pikturonte ne stilin akademik te piktoreve te tille si Bouguereau dhe Gérôme, por ishte pafajesia, naiviteti dhe sharmi i punes se vet qe i solli admirimin e avant gardes. Ne 1908 Pikaso dha nje banket, gjysem serioz, gjysem ironik, per nder te tij. Rousseau tashme njihet me se miri per skenat e tij te xhungles, e para e te cilave eshte "I befasuar!" (ose "Stuhi tropikale dhe nje tiger" Galeria Kombetare, Londer, 1891) dhe e fundit "Endrra" (MOMA, Nju Jork, 1910). Keto dy piktura jane deshmi e nje force imagjinate te madhe, ne te cilen ai tregoi zotesine e tij te jashtezakonshme per te mbajtur freskine e plote te vizionit te vet edhe kur punonte ne permasa te medha, me nje perkujdesje me dashuri ndaj detajit. Ai pretendonte qe skena te tilla ishin frymezuar nga koha e tij ne Meksike, por ne fakt burimet e tij ishin libra te ilustruar dhe vizita ne kopshtin zoologjik dhe kopshtet botanike te Parisit.

Punet e tij te tjera variojne qe nga humori i fresket tek "Lojtaret e futbollit" (Philadelphia Museum of Art, 1908), deri tek bukuria e magjishme, fantazmagorike tek "Romi ne gjume" (MOMA, 1897).

Rousseau u varros si nje mjeran dhe varfanjak, por madheshtia e tij filloi te njihet gjeresisht shume shpejt mbas vdekjes.

----------


## angeldust

_Surprised!_ (Tropical Storm with a Tiger) (National Gallery, London, 1891)

 



_The Dream_ (MOMA, New York, 1910)

 



_The Football Players_ (Philadelphia Museum of Art, 1908)

----------


## angeldust

_The Sleeping Gypsy_ 1897; Oil on canvas, 129.5 x 200.7 cm (51" x 6'7"); The Museum of Modern Art, New York 

 

Shifni dhe ketu se e kane bere te lezetshme  :ngerdheshje:  :
http://members.tripod.com/weirdotron...psy/gypsy.html



Ndeshja e nje tigri dhe nje bufalo, 1809
 


Henri Rousseau ishte deshmitar i kompletimit te Kulles Eiffel.
c. 1898; Oil on canvas　、20 5/8 x 30 3/8 in.
Museum of Fine Arts, Houston

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

me pelqeu "The Football players" si dhe "The sleeping Gypsy." Nuk e di ne eshte efekt i fotografise por sec kane nje "texture" te vecante keto piktura.

----------


## angeldust

I know...  :buzeqeshje: 

The Sleeping Gypsy e kam pasur dhe e mbaj akoma si comp. wallpaper prej shume kohesh.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## angeldust

*Le charme*
_1909_

----------

